

New financial reform makes it harder to become an angel investor - joss82
http://www.usatoday.com/money/smallbusiness/columnist/abrams/2010-05-07-financial-reform-and-small-business_N.htm

======
hga
" _We've had an explosion of entrepreneurial growth in this country over the
last 20 years, financed in large part by angel investors...._ "

But we can fix that.

